# Reverb Stealth



## clekilein (30. September 2011)

Da ich nicht ewig in bereits breit gelatschten themen rumsuchen und fragen wollte hier die kurze Frage:


Gibts die Reverb Stealth irgendwo im aftermarkt zu kaufen? bzw gibts irgendwelche termine wann das sein könnte.

herzlichen dank für eure antworten.


----------



## mr320 (30. September 2011)

Keine Aftermarket Version 2012. Die Stealth wird 2012 exclusiv nur für Trek und Scott hergestellt. Wirst dich (mindestens) noch ein Jahr gedulden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockrider (30. September 2011)

Anders ergibt es im Moment auch keinen wirklichen Sinn, da es keine Rahmen gibt bei denen man die Leitung ohne weiteres im Inneren verlegen kann.


----------



## clekilein (30. September 2011)

obs sowas als ersatzteil für meinen nicht vorhandenen Genius LT rahmen gibt.

ich meine, sowas kann man sich ja klauen lassen... dann brauch mans als ersatzteil.


----------



## rabidi (2. Oktober 2011)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 8777361"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Anders ergibt es im Moment auch keinen wirklichen Sinn, da es keine Rahmen gibt bei denen man die Leitung ohne weiteres im Inneren verlegen kann.



Doch, bei Mondraker mit Zero Hinterbau (quasi die komplette Fully Linie) könnte man!
Hoffentlich 2013!
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Vincy (2. Oktober 2011)

Momentan gibt es die nur exclusiv für Trek und Scott.
Die Begründung ist, dass es derzeit noch keinen einheitlichen Standard für die Rahmen gibt und auch noch etwas Entwicklungszeit benötigt (für die Serienfertigung).
Deswegen hat man es vorerst auf die beiden Hersteller begrenzt.
Einfach noch einige Monate abwarten, zur nächsten Saison wird es schon was geben. Die Konkurrenz schläft ja auch nicht.


----------



## Trust2k (8. April 2012)

Jetzt gibts die Stealth bei Hibike für 249,- aber ohne Leitung und Schalthebel.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ze-31-6x420mm-Travel-125mm-stealth-black.html

Würde mich ja schon reizen die an meinem AMS 130 zu verlegen, aber erstmal gucken ob es da ein Weg von der Sattelstütze zum Unterrohr gibt.

Habt ihr ne Quelle, wo man den Schalthebel bestellen kann?

LG Stefan


----------



## Vincy (8. April 2012)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/ersatzteile.cfm?gnr=145


----------



## Trust2k (8. April 2012)

Thx @Vincy !!


----------



## Vincy (8. April 2012)

Wo willst du die denn da rausgehen lassen? Einzige Möglichkeit wäre am Unterrohr, dort wo die Schaltzüge sind. 
Die Reverbleitung kann man aber schlecht knicken.





So wäre es idealer.


----------



## Trust2k (8. April 2012)

Ja da hab ich mir das gedacht, vllt mit einem Winkeladapter, würde die Leitung dann parallel zur Bremsleitung verlegen.
Bohren usw ist natürlich sehr schlecht.

Beim 150 Super HPC gehts halt vorne am Unterohr raus.

Ich werde heute abend mal gucken und berichten =]

Muss ja irgendwie möglich sein.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (8. April 2012)

ich favorisiere den durchgang durch ein flaschenhalter- oder kabelführungsgewinde mit selbstgefertigter hohlschraube. für einen feinmechaniker sollte das irgendwie herstellbar sein. ich hoffe aber auch noch, dass mein nächster rahmen, welcher es auch immer sein wird, in der 2013er version irgendwo ein nutzbares löchlein hat. bei meiner angestrebten federwegsklasse brauche ich auf eine eignung für interne verlegung nämlich erstmal nicht zu hoffen.

den hebel kannste bei hibike gleich mitbestellen, einfach mal per kontaktformular anfragen. sram-ersatzteile können die normalerweise besorgen, aber die hunderttausend sachen kannste ja wirklich nicht alle in einen onlineshop einpflegen.


----------



## Trust2k (8. April 2012)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich favorisiere den durchgang durch ein flaschenhalter- oder kabelführungsgewinde mit selbstgefertigter hohlschraube. für einen feinmechaniker sollte das irgendwie herstellbar sein. ich hoffe aber auch noch, dass mein nächster rahmen, welcher es auch immer sein wird, in der 2013er version irgendwo ein nutzbares löchlein hat. bei meiner angestrebten federwegsklasse brauche ich auf eine eignung für interne verlegung nämlich erstmal nicht zu hoffen.
> 
> den hebel kannste bei hibike gleich mitbestellen, einfach mal per kontaktformular anfragen. sram-ersatzteile können die normalerweise besorgen, aber die hunderttausend sachen kannste ja wirklich nicht alle in einen onlineshop einpflegen.


 
Danke für den Tip, hab ja die Jungs von Hibike direkt um die Ecke.

Ich guck einfach mal, scheu mich halt ein bissl in irgend einer Art und Weise den Rahmen anzubohren.

Find halt dieses Gebaumel von der Reverb net so dolle. Dann lieber Stealth.

Vllt kann man ja wenigstens ein Loch oder einen Durchgang vom Sattelrohr zum Unterrohr bohren/ schneiden, welches nicht die Festigkeit des Rahmens beeinträchtigen wird.. mir ist auch klar das dann die Garantie weg ist..

Aber wenn das ordentlich gemacht ist, sehe ich da keine Probleme ( für mich, nicht für CUBE )


halte Euch auf dem Laufenden =)


----------



## JDEM (8. April 2012)

Liebäugel auch damit, nur leider sind die jeweiligen Teile bei den zwei großen Sram Importeuren nicht verfügbar, dann wird Mountainbikes.net wohl auch nicht drankommen.
Ein Loch würde ich mir auch noch in den Rahmen bohren (Garantie ist eh keine mehr vorhanden).
Bei Ebay findet man ein paar Stützen für 250 + ca > 80 für Hebel und Leitung.


----------



## Trust2k (8. April 2012)

Hab eben nochmal nachgesehen, im Sitzrohr ist ein Ablauf, dort wo die Halterung des Umlenkhebels eingeschweißt ist, und macht einen Bogen um das Tretlager.
Werd morgen oder die Tage mal das Tretlager rausdrücken um zu sehen, wieviel Platz dort ist.

Werd mir vorsichtshalber eine Reverbleitung holen und die dann reinlegen, falls es passt.

Dokumentier dann alles mit Bildern.

Ich hoffe da gibts ne Chance =]


----------



## rms69 (8. April 2012)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 8777361"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Anders ergibt es im Moment auch keinen wirklichen Sinn, da es keine Rahmen gibt bei denen man die Leitung ohne weiteres im Inneren verlegen kann.




beim 2008er Specialized Stumpi ist das Sattelrohr auch " unten offen" und würde die Stealth Variante vertragen

lg rms69


----------



## Trust2k (8. April 2012)

Hab es gewagt und unten ein Loch in die Platte vom Unterrohr gebohrt und mit der Taschenlampe in das Sattelrohr geleuchtet ... ich sehe Licht am Ende des Tunnels 

Di werd ich mir ein Leitungskit holen und versuchen es reinzufriemeln 

Das zu werd ich mir als Hilfe einen Bowdenzug nehmen.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (16. April 2012)

rms69 schrieb:


> beim 2008er Specialized Stumpi ist das Sattelrohr auch " unten offen" und würde die Stealth Variante vertragen
> 
> lg rms69



bei 30,9 mm kommste aber in echte schwierigkeiten, den die stealth gibt es bis heute nur in 31,6mm


----------



## rms69 (16. April 2012)

es gibt Hoffnung für die 30,9er:

Position 18 von http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/ersatzteile.cfm?gnr=145

Assembly Seat Post, 355/100x30.9 - Reverb Stealth Black (complete replacement post - does not include hose or remote

und noch 3 weitere Längen


----------



## JDEM (16. April 2012)

Da steht aber nicht umsonst auf Anfrage, d.h. momentan nicht lieferbar...


----------



## Vincy (16. April 2012)

Von Sram gibt es da auch Videoclips für den Einbau (Trek Remedy und Scott Genius).

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMH3fbTL7Cw&list=UUdo3lbM3qmxGeGy0yRr4bCw&index=3&feature=plcp"]RockShox Reverb Stealth installation - Scott Genius LT      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtVtTd7iQzk&list=UUdo3lbM3qmxGeGy0yRr4bCw&index=4&feature=plcp"]RockShox Reverb Stealth installation - Trek Remedy      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## crazyeddie (16. April 2012)

im ersatzteilkatalog steht die 30,9er schon ne ganze weile drin, aber zu heißen hat das bzgl. der verfügabrkeit nix. aber: wie bei rock shox üblich gibt es auch bei der reverb gar nicht so viele verschiedene teile. es gibt keine zwei oberteile/innenleben für die unterschiedlichen durchmesser. ich würde da schlussfolgern: das untere rohr ist nur außen unterschiedlich dick. wenn man also nur eine 31,6er auftreiben kann, dreht man sie halt auf 30,9 ab.


----------



## JDEM (16. April 2012)

In GB gibt es die 30,9er ja scheinbar zu kaufen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/RockShox-Sea...ycling_Parts&hash=item2ebd04a476#ht_500wt_925

Wird bestimmt auch in DE irgendwann lieferbar sein, jedoch dann preislich unattraktiv (da Ersatzteil --> keine hohen Verkauszahlen und die Leitung+ Remote kommen auch noch dazu)!


----------



## Trust2k (16. April 2012)

Soo jetzt muss nur noch meine Stealth kommen. 

Hoffe Hibike bekommt die Reverb schnell bei 

Werd die Leitung an Reibungsstellen noch mit einem Schrumpfschlauch schützen und am Rahmen unten eine Gummikabeldurchführung einsetzen, damit alles dicht ist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trust2k (16. April 2012)

danke für den Link, hab meine jetzt bei Shinybikes.com bestellt 

umgerechnet 220Euro 

kanns halt einfach net abwarten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trust2k (21. April 2012)

was mir grad mal aufgefallen ist, wo ist eigentlich der Druckluftanschluss bei der Reverb Stealth??
Falls man mal nachpumpen möchte.
Auf der Unterseite schon mal nicht, ob das Ventil vllt. bei der Sattelklemme ist?

Hatte einer die Stealth schon mal in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2012)

Ab Juli soll die Reverb Stealth in den Handel kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (21. April 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ab Juli soll die Reverb Stealth in den Handel kommen.


 
Hoffe ich hab sie schon früher, mir wurde Ende des Monats zugesagt.

I hope so.


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2012)

Die sollten es am besten mit so einem ähnlichen Stecksystem machen, wie Formulas Speed Lock.
http://www.formula-italy.com/en/product/speed-lock/11


----------



## Trust2k (21. April 2012)

Glaube da nicht wirklich dran, man sieht auf dem Bild die Entlüftungschraube und das wars.







gehe einfach mal von aus, das SRAM das Innenleben auf den Kopf gestellt hat.


----------



## JDEM (22. April 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ab Juli soll die Reverb Stealth in den Handel kommen.



In Nordamerika wohl einen Monat eher (laut NSMB zum 1. Mai)!
Muss ich demnächst wohl doch ein paar Löcher bohren


----------



## darthvader11 (9. Juli 2012)

ich denke auch, dass ich die Zeit zum Bohren nutze! Die Frage wäre dann nur, ob da der Rahmen verkraftet??? Was meint Ihr??


----------



## xcbiker88 (2. August 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Hoffe ich hab sie schon früher, mir wurde Ende des Monats zugesagt.
> 
> I hope so.



Gibts news?


----------



## Trust2k (2. August 2012)

Leider noch net, hatte es dann bei dem Händler in England gecancelt.

Hab sie noch bei Hibike im Zulauf, nur wann sie kommt, kann mir keiner sagen (


----------



## Forcierer. (9. August 2012)

meine kommt morgen


----------



## Trust2k (9. August 2012)

Du Schelm 

wo hast du Sie bestellt, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (9. August 2012)

und welcher durchmesser+komplett mit hebel?


----------



## dasbenny123 (9. August 2012)

Hoi Zäme
Das Ventil zum Nachpumpen sitzt unter der Sattelklemmung. Ventilkappe lässt sich mit ein bisschen gefummel mit ner Spitzzange rausdrehen, aber macht man ja auch nicht täglich...
Druck ist wie bei der normalen Reverb.

Grüsse


----------



## Forcierer. (10. August 2012)

In 31,6 mit rechtem Hebel. Arbeite in einem Bikeshop  unser Lieferant hat 31,6 und 30,9 mit linken und rechten Hebel schon auf Lager.


----------



## deko358 (10. August 2012)

Gibt es schon die Variante mit 150mm Verstellweg?


----------



## JDEM (10. August 2012)

Nein, aber das wurde ja auch im vornherein so kommuniziert!
Die Stealth wird bestimmt bald bei einigen Shops gelistet sein.


----------



## kolefaser (16. August 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> danke für den Link, hab meine jetzt bei Shinybikes.com bestellt
> 
> umgerechnet 220Euro
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, dass Shinybikes die aus dem Programm genommen hat?
Finde die nicht mehr im Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (17. August 2012)

Ja leider :/

Hab sie auch storniert, da sie nicht beikam.

Hoffe das ändert sich nach der Eurobike.

Will mir jetzt nicht für den Zeitraum noch ne normale Reverb holen.


----------



## Britney83 (20. August 2012)

Weiß jemand, wie das bei einem Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 (2012) aussieht, mit dem löcherbohren?

Grüße

Joe


----------



## kolefaser (20. August 2012)

Aus meiner Sicht irrelevant, da ja nur ein  kleines Loch benötigt wird. Hätte mein Canyon Al auch angehört, wenn ich  die innenverlegten Zugddurchgänge nicht mehr frei hätte.


----------



## JDEM (20. August 2012)

Hab die Reverb jetzt bei einem großen Onlineshop gesichtet und mal wegen der Lieferbarkeit angefragt, in 30,9 und 31,6 sind die Stealth lieferbar.
Nur auf die 34,9er und 150mm Versionen muss man noch länger warten.

Glaub ich bestell mir direkt eine 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...25-Vario-Sattelstuetze-2013-316mm::51205.html

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...25-Vario-Sattelstuetze-2013-309mm::51204.html


----------



## kolefaser (20. August 2012)

Hab nochmal drei Fragen:
1)  ich möchte den Hebel links unter dem Lenker montieren, damit dieser geschützt 
ist. Ist das so vorgesehen, oder muss ich Hebel rechts bestellen, da man ihn laut sram oben drauf montieren soll?

2) wird es die 150mm auch in 30,9mm geben?

3) wie hoch ist die stütze wenn sie voll versenkt ist von oberkante sitzrohr bis Mitte des sattelgestells?
Geht im die Frage ob 125 oder 150mm. 

Grüße aus dem Norden,
Ole


----------



## JDEM (20. August 2012)

Zu deiner ersten Frage: 

Da brauchst du den Hebel für rechts, fahre Ich ebenfalls so und hat den Hebel schon öfter mal gerettet 

Zu 2) Ja, sollte es irgendwann geben, aber dann halt nur in 430mm Länge


----------



## Britney83 (20. August 2012)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht irrelevant, da ja nur ein  kleines Loch benötigt wird. Hätte mein Canyon Al auch angehört, wenn ich  die innenverlegten Zugddurchgänge nicht mehr frei hätte.



Hallo,

ich verstehe nicht ganz, was "irrelevant" ist. Wie löst du die Problematik?

Grüße

Joe


----------



## kolefaser (20. August 2012)

Ein kleines Loch am sitzrohr/unterrohr wird die Haltbarkeit denke ich nicht beeinflussen. Ich habe mittlerweile eine Rohloff und habe die Züge mit der Hr-Bremsleitung verlegt, sodass ich die innenverlegten Anschläge für die Stealth frei habe.
Könnte mit jmd evtl meine dritte Frage beantworten? Sollte ja bei der normalen Reverb gleich sein von der Höhe.
Wäre echt super!


----------



## Forcierer. (20. August 2012)

Anbohren kannst jeden Rahmen, aber die Garantie verliert man halt.

Die Stütze ist bis auf den Anschluss baugleich mit der normalen Reverb (vom Innenleben mal abgesehen)


----------



## Jurriaan (20. August 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 228706Anhang anzeigen 228707Anhang anzeigen 228708
> Soo jetzt muss nur noch meine Stealth kommen.
> 
> Hoffe Hibike bekommt die Reverb schnell bei
> ...


Und wie gets dass mit den Innerlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## achim1 (21. August 2012)

Ähem... Also grundsätzlich würde ich an KEINEM Rahmen etwas rumbohren (nur meine Meinung...). Aber wie macht ihr das, wenn die Stealth mal gewartet werden muss? Den ganzen Leitungskram wieder aus dem Rahmen friemeln?


----------



## Britney83 (21. August 2012)

Hallo,

hab mich gegen das Anbohren und für die "normale" Reverb entschieden. 
Für die aktuellen Preise kann ich gut mit dem Kabel leben. und behalte meine Garantie. 

Trotzdem vielen Dank!

Grüße

Joe


----------



## Trust2k (21. August 2012)

@Jurriaan

da musst du selber gucken, bei meinen Cube konnte ich zwischen der mittleren Tretlagerhülse und Rahmen die Hydraulikleitung verlegen, wird wohl net bei jedem Hersteller so funktionieren.


----------



## Trust2k (21. August 2012)

@ Achim


Man löst den Hebel am Lenker und zieht die Leitung zurück, aber lässt sie im Rahmen. Hab noch ne 2. Leitung für solche Fälle.


----------



## Trust2k (22. August 2012)

Sooo heute morgen kam die Versandbestätigung der Reverb Stealth

Hab sie bei Amazon UK bestellt.

Hibike hatte mir eine Email geschrieben, das sie nicht mehr lieferbar ist.


----------



## Freedi (22. August 2012)

Habe meine Stealth letzte Woche bei Bike Components bestellt (30,9,x 380). War innerhalb von 5 Tagen da. 
Was ich unpraktisch finde, ist die Tatsache, daß die Entlüftungsschraube an der Stütze ganz unten direkt beim Leitungsanschluß sitzt. Das macht die Montage/ Entlüften ziemlich fummelig. Ansonsten eine sehr aufgeräumte Optik, dass passt schon !


----------



## Trust2k (22. August 2012)

Das stimmt ein bissl Fummelei !!
aber die Optik macht es halt 

hast du ne komplette bestellt ? und was hattest du bezahlt?


----------



## Trust2k (22. August 2012)

Ahh habs gesehen, 329 der Preis ist Ok.

Besonders 150mm versenkbar.


----------



## JDEM (22. August 2012)

Auf die 150mm Version wirst du aber lange warten müssen, die ist erst im nächsten Frühjahr lieferbar...
Dann nehm ich lieber die Stütze mit (mir ausreichender) 125mm Verstellung für 319 bei Actionsports etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (22. August 2012)

ja denke auch 125mm reichen dicke ! 
so hab ich sie auch bestellt, mit 420er Länge.


----------



## hoschi2007 (2. September 2012)

Kann mal jemand die 125er Stütze nachmessen (380 oder 420mm Länge)?
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das ganze bei mir passt.
Das wäre SUPER!


----------



## Trust2k (2. September 2012)

kann ich die Tage machen, muss aber noch auf die Stütze warten, denke Di oder Mi


----------



## JDEM (2. September 2012)

Frag doch einfach im Reverb Thread, die Stützen sind ja bis auf das Innenleben von den Maßen her identisch.


----------



## Forcierer. (5. September 2012)

Ich fahre die Stealth jetzt schon einige Zeit und muss sagen, super Teil! Hatte ja schon die normale Reverb und war sehr zufrieden, jetzt ist endlich die nervige Leitung weg. Sie hat zwar auch ein bisschen seitliches Spiel, aber weniger als die normale Reverb. Da scheinen sie etwas verbessert zu haben. 
Hier noch ein Foto von der Stütze:





und vom ganzen Rad:





PS: mich haben schon ein paar auf dem Trail angesprochen wie die Stütze ohne Leitung funktioniert..ob das über Funk läuft..


----------



## Trust2k (5. September 2012)

Ja hab sie heute auch bekommen und direkt verbaut  einfach klasse !! kein Gebaumel mehr von der Leitung, einfach Clean, wenn ich noch mein Knogg Rücklicht dran hab, sieht man kaum das es eine Reverb ist 
Soo muss das sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolefaser (5. September 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wo ihr Glücklichen eure bestellt habt und für welchen Kurs!


----------



## Trust2k (5. September 2012)

Hab ungefähr 330 bezahlt, aber den Schalter und die Stütze einzeln. Dann noch das Bleeding Kit.

aber bekommst sie auch komplett hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/32353?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## kolefaser (5. September 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Hab ungefÃ¤hr 330â¬ bezahlt, aber den Schalter und die StÃ¼tze einzeln. Dann noch das Bleeding Kit.
> 
> aber bekommst sie auch komplett hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/32353?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]



Die sind ja mittlerweile lieferbar! Habe ich voll verpennt, mal wieder reinzuschauen... 

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch genau die Daten, die Hoschi2007 auch fehlen(125mm oder 150mm):






Dann wird se bestellt!


----------



## Trust2k (5. September 2012)

Bin grad gemütlich ein Jack Daniels trinken, werde spätestens morgen die Daten posten =)


----------



## kolefaser (5. September 2012)

Danke und Prost! aumen:

Wichtig ist für mich Unterkante "a" (also ab dem Punkt, an dem sich die Stütze nicht weiter in das Sattelrohr schieben lässt) bis zur Mitte der Sattelaufnahme im eingefahrenen Zustand. Zu diesem Wert müsste ich dann ja einfach 125mm bzw. 150mm addieren und könnte dann feststellen, welche Stütze mit meiner Uphillposition übereinstimmt, sodass ich möglichst viel Verstellweg habe.


----------



## kuaoimbiker (5. September 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Bin grad gemütlich ein Jack Daniels trinken, werde spätestens morgen die Daten posten =)



Sehr gute Idee - werd mir auch noch einen single malt scotch genehmigen - cheers!


----------



## Forcierer. (5. September 2012)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wo ihr Glücklichen eure bestellt habt und für welchen Kurs!




hab sie selbst bestellt in dem shop wo ich arbeite. kurs: keine Angabe (Einkaufspreis  )


----------



## luxaltera (5. September 2012)

bohrt ihr alle das extra loch selbst in den rahmen? ich hätte da bedenken... 
ich weiss das bei trek bei den neueren modellen eine vorgesehene bohrung besteht, bei anderen herstellern auch?


----------



## kolefaser (5. September 2012)

@Forcierer: Sieht wirklich clean aus, kann es selbst kaum abwarten das Ding einzubauen.



Forcierer. schrieb:


> hab sie selbst bestellt in dem shop wo ich arbeite. kurs: keine Angabe (Einkaufspreis  )



Hört sich gut an. Einmal zum Mitnehmen bitte!


----------



## Trust2k (5. September 2012)

Ja war dann doch kein Jack , sondern ein 15 Jähriger Scotch Whiskey 
( Dimple )  sehr lecker =] 

Ja hab auch ein Loch in den Rahmen gebohrt, aber dort wo ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss. 

Ich bin echt happy mit der neuen Reverb, gleich mal morgen testen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (5. September 2012)

So hier die Maße 

bei einer 420er 

a= 35mm
b= 225mm
c= 420mm
d= 290mm

bei einer 380er ist b= 185mm


----------



## kolefaser (5. September 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> So hier die Maße
> 
> bei einer 420er
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank nochmal! 

Das heißt also, dass ich bei der Wahl der richtigen Stütze zum Verstellweg die 6,5cm(zur Sicherheit 7cm) Höhe aus der "Ruhelage" (voll versenkt) addieren muss, um die resultierende Sattelhöhe zu erhalten.
Sprich:
Alte Stütze in Uphill-Position < 220mm --> 125mm Version
Alte Stütze in Uphill-Position > oder = 220mm --> 150mm Version

Werde gleich morgen mal messen...


----------



## Trust2k (5. September 2012)

jep, ca 7cm von der Sattelklemme bis Oberkante Sitzrohr.

Aber weiss gar net wer da 150mm brauch? Komm so jetzt schon knapp hin, da meine Reverb bis auf 2cm komplett versenkt ist. Also nach unten nicht mehr viel Luft. Da muss jemand ja schon in der Jugendbasketballmanschaft mitspielen um die 150mm Reverb zu nutzen ð


----------



## pillepalle127 (6. September 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> jep, ca 7cm von der Sattelklemme bis Oberkante Sitzrohr.
> 
> Aber weiss gar net wer da 150mm brauch? Komm so jetzt schon knapp hin, da meine Reverb bis auf 2cm komplett versenkt ist. Also nach unten nicht mehr viel Luft. Da muss jemand ja schon in der Jugendbasketballmanschaft mitspielen um die 150mm Reverb zu nutzen ð



Versenkt in was?? Erklaer mal genau...

Also mir reichen meine 125mm nicht aus. Ich wÃ¼nschte ich haette in haarigen Situationen ein paar cm mehr Luft zum Sattel.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (6. September 2012)

Unterscheiden sich bei den verschiedenen Stützendurchmessern für das Sitzrohr eigentlich auch die Durchmesser der Kolben, welcher für die Höhenverstellung zuständig ist oder sind die immer gleich?


----------



## Trust2k (6. September 2012)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Versenkt in was?? Erklaer mal genau...
> 
> Also mir reichen meine 125mm nicht aus. Ich wÃ¼nschte ich haette in haarigen Situationen ein paar cm mehr Luft zum Sattel.



Ok nehm alles zurÃ¼ck, hab anscheinend kurze Beine ð


----------



## Trust2k (7. September 2012)

also wer noch ne Reverb Stealth in 31,6 x 380mm mit 125mm Hub, bitte PN an mich, die von Amazon UK sind so hohl, die hatten 2 verschickt :/ obwohl ich eine direkt gecancelt hatte.

Das ist nur die Stütze ohne Knopf und Leitung.

255 incl. Versand


----------



## xraycer (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde im Netz leider keine Infos wie lang die Leitung zur Remote ist. Kann mir da vielleicht einer der glücklichen Besitzer genauere Angaben machen.

Vielen Dank.

cu


----------



## Trust2k (4. Oktober 2012)

Servus, meine war 1750mm lang

gibts als Ersatz auch mit 2000mm, aber wer braucht das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xraycer (4. Oktober 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Servus, meine war 1750mm lang
> 
> gibts als Ersatz auch mit 2000mm, aber wer braucht das schon



Das sagst Du so leichtsinnig  

Ich habe einen 56er Rahmen und da könnte es mit den 1750mm so gerade hinhauen. 

Danke aber für die Info.

cu


----------



## Elemental (6. Oktober 2012)

Wieso gibts die Reverb Stealth eigentlich bei so wenigen Händlern im Netz? Die meisten haben nur die normale Reverb...


----------



## blobbyvolley (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch ein Cube AMS und überlege es dem Kollegen hier gleich zu tun. Kleines Löchlein bohren und Leitung verlegen.

Meine Frage: In welchen Fällen muss man unten an die Stealth ran? Weil das heißt ja dann Leitung am Hebel lösen und anschließend wieder komplett neu befüllen richtig? Das möchte ich natürlich nicht ständig machen. Also wann muss ich unten ran?

Hat schonmal jemand darüber nachgedacht die Leitung durch das Unterrohr bis zum Steuerrohr zu verlegen? Loch ins Steuerrohr und dann dort wieder raus. Geht das? Stelle mir die Verlegung dann extrem schwierig vor!?

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## Forcierer. (6. Oktober 2012)

im Prinzip nur zum Leitungstausch und wenn du die Stütze ausbaust. Entlüftungsschraube ist zwar auch unten beim Leitungsansatz, da kannst du aber die Leitung (normal) soweit nachschieben, dass sich das ausgeht.


----------



## JDEM (6. Oktober 2012)

Mit der Verlegung durchs Unterrohr kann es teilweise schwierig werden, besonders der Tretlagerbereich ist teilweise sehr eng und bietet nicht genug Platz für die Leitung.
Meine kann ich komplett bis zum Leitungsanschluss an der Stütze rausziehen und so problemlos entlüften. Die nötige Kabellänge dafür ist im Sitzrohr verstaut, so kann der Remotehebel und die Leitung am Rahmen fixiert bleiben.


----------



## mtbedu (12. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir jemand die Maße und Spezifikationen der Schrauben durchgeben? M6x30mm Inbus Flachkopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Biker-Kollegen!

Ich habe mir eine Reverb Stealth angeschafft und hätte an Euch hierzu eine Frage:
Geht es in Ordnung, wenn sich das Standrohr wenige Milimeter verdrehen läßt? Ich schätze das (spürbare) Spiel beim Verdrehen auf ca. 3 bis 4mm, bzw. ca. 1°.
Ein Fahrradhändler meinte hierzu, daß die neuen Modelle ab 2013 überhaupt kein spürbares Spiel beim Verdrehen mehr haben dürften. Trifft das so zu oder ist das Spiel bei der Reverb technisch unabdingbar?
Mein Modell ist von 2014 und besitzt bereits das neue Expreßventil ("Connectamajic").
Das Verlegen der Leitung im Cube AMS 130 am Innenlager vorbei ins Unterrohr und von dort zur Austrittsöffnung sowie das Kürzen der Selbigen verursachte wie das anschließende Entlüften des Systems keinerlei Probleme. Die Reverb erfüllt tadellos ihren Dienst - nur eben mit diesem kleinen Verdrehspiel.

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
                                   Oliver


----------



## nebeljäger (18. Dezember 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Biker-Kollegen!
> 
> Ich habe mir eine Reverb Stealth angeschafft und hätte an Euch hierzu eine Frage:
> Geht es in Ordnung, wenn sich das Standrohr wenige Milimeter verdrehen läßt? Ich schätze das (spürbare) Spiel beim Verdrehen auf ca. 3 bis 4mm, bzw. ca. 1°.
> ...



meine 2014 Stealth hat das auch. Fällt aber wirklich nur auf wenn man sie händisch bewegt. Im Einsatz ist das Spiel (für mich) nicht spürbar.


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Dezember 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> meine 2014 Stealth hat das auch. Fällt aber wirklich nur auf wenn man sie händisch bewegt. Im Einsatz ist das Spiel (für mich) nicht spürbar.



Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an. 
Heute sagte mir jemand, es sei bei vielen Variostützen üblich, daß sie bereits nach kurzer Zeit horizontales Spiel bekämen. Ich hoffe mal, daß die Buchsen bei der Reverb von hochwertiger Qualität sind und nicht gleich nach 2000km ausleiern wie ein inkontinenter Ringmuskel.
In der aktuellen "Mountainbike" wurden übrigens diverse Stützen dauergetestet. Dem zu Folge schnitt die Reverb recht ordentlich ab. Am solidesten erwies sich angeblich die "D.O.S.S." von Fox. Ich gebe aber keine knapp € 500.- (UVP) für eine per Seilzug verstellbare Stütze aus, die gerade einmal drei Einstellpositionen zuläßt. (Obwohl, sie paßt damit ja hervorragend in dieses seltsame CTD-Konzept, das dem Biker notorische Blödheit unterstellt.) Die Qualitätsansprüche der Amis an ihre Produkte in Ehren; für den Schotter sollte dann doch etwas mehr Bedienkomfort drin sein. Da ändert auch der (zumindest meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen nach) kulante Service von Toxoholics herzlich wenig dran.
À propos Service: Ist der Rock Shox Service via "Sport Import" eigentlich ordentlich? (Ich mußte ihn für meine Reba und Tora bisher noch nie in Anspruch nehmen.)


----------



## MikeZ (19. Dezember 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an.
> Heute sagte mir jemand, es sei bei vielen Variostützen üblich, daß sie bereits nach kurzer Zeit horizontales Spiel bekämen. Ich hoffe mal, daß die Buchsen bei der Reverb von hochwertiger Qualität sind und nicht gleich nach 2000km ausleiern wie ein inkontinenter Ringmuskel.



Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, daß Du Dir diesbezüglich keine Gedanken machen musst.
Vorrausgesetzt, Du hast keinen "internen" Defekt bei den Dichtungen oder einen heftigen Abflug, hält die Reverb wirklich einiges aus.
Meine erste (von 2012) bin ich über 5000km gefahren und sie hatte am Ende nicht mehr seitliches Spiel als im Neuzustand und kein horizontales!
Mit meinen 70kg bin ich zwar kaum für eine Belastungsprobe ausgelegt, innerhalb der Zeit habe ich allerdings 2x die Hinterbaulager tauschen müssen. Ich denke, daß reicht als Belastungsvergleich...
Im Moment fahre ich die Stealth, die hat etwas weniger Spiel als die alte Stütze, aber sie hat auch Spiel...


----------



## An der Alb (13. Januar 2014)

Wie macht ihr das beim Transport im Auto, kann ich die Stealth irgendwie aus dem Sitzrohr ziehen und das Bike im Auto transportieren?


----------



## MikeZ (14. Januar 2014)

Ja, einfach soweit rausziehen, wie die Leitung Luft hat und neben das Sitzrohr legen.

Oder dieses "ConnectajaDings" montieren. Rockshox behauptet, damit kann man die Leitung trennen, ohne jedesmal entlüften zu müssen... 

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## jedy (8. November 2014)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand die 125er Stütze nachmessen (380 oder 420mm Länge)?
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das ganze bei mir passt.
> Das wäre SUPER!



hat jemand auch die daten zu einer aktuellen 150mm stealth mit 430mm länge?


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. November 2014)

Da wo du das Foto gefunden hast wurde:

a: mit 30 mm angegeben
b: 250 mm ( d - a )
c: 430 mm aus Datenblatt
d: 280 mm (c - 150 mm)

 Kuka


----------



## jedy (9. November 2014)

hmm, werde ich dann wohl übersehen haben.

aber mal rein zum verständnis:

c (=430mm) - a (=30mm) - b (=250mm) = 150mm

das kann m.e. aber nicht richtig sein. wenn der hub 150mm ist, müsste dieser wert grösser sein, schliesslich wird bis zur mitte der sattelschiene gemessen. a oder b stimmen m.e. nicht.


----------



## kuka.berlin (9. November 2014)

jedy schrieb:


> hmm, werde ich dann wohl übersehen haben.
> 
> aber mal rein zum verständnis:
> 
> ...


Du hast recht!
Der Kopf der Stütze ist nochmal 30 mm hoch.

(und a = 35mm nicht 30 mm)

Somit ist b:

b = 430 - 30 - 150 - 35 mm
b = 215mm

Die Sattelstütze schaut komplett im Rahmen und mit voll ausgefahren Hub 215mm raus, also die genau die halbe Gesamtlänge.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbii (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
habe ein Problem mit meiner Reverb,
und zwar lässt sie sich jetz im Winter draußen nichtmehr ausfahren, dachte erst ich müsste entlüften.
Jetzt hab ich zufällig bemerkt das die Reverb bei Raumtemperatur einwandfrei funktioniert, hatte dann den Luftdruck in Verdacht aber der passt.
Woran kann das liegen? Wirklich Luft im System? Kann das sein wenn sie im warmen funktioniert? 
Bevor ich mir den aufwand mach hab das noch nie gemacht


----------



## pivili (5. Dezember 2014)

Hatte ich letztens auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reverb-und-die-kaelte.738684/


----------



## Rabbii (6. Dezember 2014)

Da sucht man nach Kälte und Reverb und findet den Thread nicht... naja werd wohl heute mal entlüften.
Wieder etwas was mich vom lernen abhält 

BTW gibts eigentlich ne möglichkeit Sram Schalthebel (x9) Shimano Bremse (Saint 820) und Reverb hebel an einer Schelle zu montieren? Kenn mich da null aus


----------



## zotty (7. Dezember 2014)

Rabbii schrieb:


> BTW gibts eigentlich ne möglichkeit Sram Schalthebel (x9) Shimano Bremse (Saint 820) und Reverb hebel an einer Schelle zu montieren? Kenn mich da null aus


nein! nur löten geht


----------

